# Ear hair ripped out due to gluing!



## LuDog (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello there everyone! I have a 5 month German Shepherd pup and we recently tried to glue and tape her ears to give them a jump start to standing up. Needless to say she tore the glued rollers out of the inside of her ears and the hair came with it!Now she has bald spots (like she got a doggy wax lol). Should I be worried about whether or not her hair will grow back? Thanks!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

LuDog said:


> Hello there everyone! I have a 5 month German Shepherd pup and we recently tried to glue and tape her ears to give them a jump start to standing up. Needless to say she tore the glued *rollers* out of the inside of her ears and the hair came with it!Now she has bald spots (like she got a doggy wax lol). Should I be worried about whether or not her hair will grow back? Thanks!


rollers? As in hair curling rollers?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Her hair will grow back....it often happens.


----------



## LuDog (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! I am new to this whole thing so I may tend to over analyze!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

When I taped, I never glued.  There's really no reason to. Here's a good technique for taping with no glue required. Let me know if you have any questions.

Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears

Oh and great name. I see we have another lou dog fan on the site. Welcome.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Normal for the hair to come out with the glue. Anytime I glue I always keep *surgical* glue remover on hand...do NOT use regular glue remover.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

You may want to try the "cone of shame"... Our lab has been scratching her ears silly lately because it's been so cold and the cone has worked pretty well for her.


----------

